# Where the Wild Things Are



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Really looking forward to this movie.

HERE'S THE TRAILER


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoa, my childhood just flashed before my eyes.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

That looks like a pretty neat movie.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

i'm wondering if they'll have a preview in Columbia, SC for it...because it's the only place (i believe) in the world with a mural of "Where the Wild Things Are" (in the Richland County Public Library) that was officially supported by the author


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I have to admit...for me, it sorta takes away from the charm and simplicity of the book. I'm old-fashioned, I guess.


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

durl said:


> I have to admit...for me, it sorta takes away from the charm and simplicity of the book. I'm old-fashioned, I guess.


Its out... 
Pretty good, great creatures,
Not for young kids under 7 IMO,:eek2: 
SOME mild violence and kid bad behavior by the Wild Thing.
*** 3 out of 5

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1288496/


----------

